# Mitutoyo Caliper Glass Missing :(



## expressline99 (Jan 2, 2017)

So at some point my Mitutoyo caliper glass has disappeared. I know it had come loose and I had set it aside. But apparently the shadow people have taken it. Normally they would return something after I pull my hair out looking for it. (roughly 2 to 3 weeks) But alas I can't find it to re-glue in. So is there any way to get a replacement glass for this thing?

It's a No. 505-626

Paul B.


----------



## extropic (Jan 2, 2017)

Mitutoyo has been very good when I've needed to purchase replacement parts. Telephone their Repair Service number (Google search) and tell them what you need. I would buy the Bezel Assy (crystal in the bezel) rather than "re-glue" because I believe they aren't glued in the first place (bezel lip is formed to retain the crystal).

Mitutoyo has many parts breakdowns available on-line. Just search on your model number on the Mitutoyo site. 505-626 returns zero results. Is that your correct model number?

Alternatively, you could contact a reputable repair/calibration shop and ask. Your model number shows up on this page from Long Island Indicator.

http://www.longislandindicator.com/p188.html


----------



## chips&more (Jan 2, 2017)

It’s called a crystal. Don’t ask me? I didn’t start to name it. The replacement crystal is a flat round piece of plastic with an angled edge. You will need a special press to install the crystal. You can make the crystal out of plastic sheet material. I have done it many times. And you can make/improvise the press. Or, just send the caliper out for service…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## royesses (Jan 2, 2017)

I purchased the bezel with crystal for my Mitu 505-675 2 years ago from Long Island Indicator Service. It was somewhere around $22.00 and they shipped quick. The crystal is available separately but requires a crystal press to install so it's better to get the assembly. Great people to deal with.


----------



## expressline99 (Jan 2, 2017)

It's an oldie and were given to me a few years ago. Not sure on the age but the dial says No. 505-626 . For $22.00 I should do that. I really like these.

This one says made in Japan, stainless hardened. Are they still made in Japan?


----------



## expressline99 (Jan 2, 2017)

chips&more said:


> It’s called a crystal. Don’t ask me? I didn’t start to name it. The replacement crystal is a flat round piece of plastic with an angled edge. You will need a special press to install the crystal. You can make the crystal out of plastic sheet material. I have done it many times. And you can make/improvise the press. Or, just send the caliper out for service…Good Luck, Dave.



Interesting they would call a piece of plastic a crystal? You've seen my list of stuff to do... I'm sure so not enough time to try to make a press. I think if I add anymore items to the list my wife will get rid of me.


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 2, 2017)

Maybe you can find a broken caliper on e-bay and have jeweler that does watch repair swap it out for you. A watch  cover is also a crystal and they're similar pieces so that might be where it got its name.


----------



## royesses (Jan 2, 2017)

expressline99 said:


> It's an oldie and were given to me a few years ago. Not sure on the age but the dial says No. 505-626 . For $22.00 I should do that. I really like these.
> 
> This one says made in Japan, stainless hardened. Are they still made in Japan?



My Mitu is made in Brazil. It is very high quality, smooth as the Japan made calipers. Many are still made in Japan. My Digital is made in Japan.


----------



## tomh (Jan 3, 2017)

Try this guy,     mrtool2010@hotmail.com
seems to do good work and is affordable.  Tom Lipton ,Abom and Keith Rucker are happy with the quality of his work and his prices.
*Disclaimer*
I don't know anything about him nor have I done business with him, I only know what tom, Keith Rucker and abom say.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 4, 2017)

The term crystal comes from many moons ago when watch crystals where made of crystal glass. The term has just stuck all these years.


This works for crystals as well. And dies are easy to make.
http://www.harborfreight.com/watch-case-press-with-nylon-dies-91621.html


----------



## EmilioG (Feb 6, 2019)

LongIslandIndicator no longer sell replacement parts of any kind, nor do they repair calipers. MSC sells some parts but not many. You can special order from msc though.


----------



## SubtleHustle (Feb 6, 2019)

expressline99 said:


> It's an oldie and were given to me a few years ago. Not sure on the age but the dial says No. 505-626 . For $22.00 I should do that. I really like these.
> 
> This one says made in Japan, stainless hardened. Are they still made in Japan?


I've recently seen some Mitutoyo's made in Mexico....haven't had one, but not sure I'd trust it..


----------



## astjp2 (Feb 6, 2019)

M&R tool repair service, 815-307-3302, Mark Ratkowski did 3 calipers for me...


----------

